# Picstory - A Night Of Pure Guitar w/ Balducci and Weiner (56k, maybe just this once)



## Leon (Jul 28, 2006)

so, i had to get up freakishly early to get to Kevan's on time.






i made some breakfast. pb&j's.





here's my sweet ride 





...and some sweet tunes for the ~2.5 hour trip to Columbus 





...and holy HELL is driving across Ohio boring!





time to spice it up.





i'm almost burying the needle at 70, the engine is running hot, and my brake light has been on for a couple days. i need a new vehicle 





no matter, the little dangly alien will keep me safe.





wtf?!











finally made it, and oddly enough, got there at the EXACT same time Kevan did. he was coming back from the Pitt show.





Kevan's got one mean truck. it's a Dodge SRT with one hell of an engine. granted, i know little about engines, but i do know that this one could have jumped out of the truck and eaten my van whole.





here's me ing at some door-to-door religious propaganda Kevan got before we left.





and back in the Durango we took to Jemfest!





LOOK OUT, THEY'RE GOING TO FALL OUT!





we made a few wrong turns... uh, somewhere... and it paid off.





here we are at the venue... the second time . we got off at the "wrong" exit, spent 15 minutes trying to get back to the highway, went completely past downtown Indy, turned around, found the exit, followed the directions, and ended up right by the "wrong" exit.





here are a pair of shots of one of Dave Weiner's guitars:









i worked the merch booth.





here's Dave Wiener's band:






















here was the massive crowd:





i see a Tremol-No!





rhythm section hang-out:





i'm watching from the merch booth.





action shots:

















here's one of Rob's guitars:





and here's Rob's 7 string 









Rob Balducci and his crew:





Rob Balducci's crew doing their thing:













after Rob's set, his album sold like hotcakes!





and i took all the money!





as payment for my services, i played the BAL-7, Rob's fucking sweet LACS 7.









the after party:









Rob signing photos:





there was a little statue outside the venue, just down the street.





time to leave Indy and get some sleep.





after a 3 hour nap on the way back to Columbus, i took another nap at Kevan's. now, time to trek back through boring Ohio to the planet's most boring town, Bowling Green.





i had to go to work, then the dentist, then band practice (which that day was an hour away from BG). i was tired, and wasn't looking forward to the day 





it's not very comprehensive, so i'll sqeeze in some of Kevan's pictures when i can.
all in all, it was an awesome trip.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 28, 2006)

WTF is up with that EMO car... Dodoge SRT's rock, I ride an SRT-4.

Must of been a nice road strip.

So you went from Bowling Green, OH to Columbus, OH and then to Indy, IN? Dam that's nuts... I go to Indy all the time, strait shot from Chi-Town.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 28, 2006)

Leon said:


> and here's Rob's 7 string


is that a kahler on that seven?


----------



## darren (Jul 28, 2006)

It's an Edge (or Lo-Pro) with a Jem777-esque palm rest.


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a gorgeous seven. Hell, they both are.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sweet trip, lol. Gay emo car :/


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 28, 2006)

darren said:


> It's an Edge (or Lo-Pro) with a Jem777-esque palm rest.



ah cool thanks for clearing that up, i didnt think it was because of the pos. of the trem arm but then it didnt look like an Edge or a OFR either


----------



## Ken (Jul 28, 2006)

picstory about a show, and no pictures of the actual show?  No, Kevan's He-Man Woman Hater truck doesn't count as a show...


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Sweet trip, lol. Gay emo car :/



Do you even own a car dude?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Man, I've had some fun in BG before. You just don't know the right people, Leon.

FTR, BG is a huge party town. Fucking parties non-stop. 


Cool picstory, dude... except for no pics of the show!


----------



## 777 (Jul 28, 2006)

whoa check out daves 7 it has an edge pro7 on it?????? i thjought he used a lo-pro7


----------



## Leon (Jul 29, 2006)

my camera takes terrible pictures at shows. when i get some action shots from Kevan, i'll put them up.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 29, 2006)

*A couple of fun ones while Leon's at work:*

Randy Coven eat your heart out:




_(That's Chris Maute from DW's band)_

Everything is fast in Indy. Everything.





The votes are in, and the BAL-7 is officially deemed metal:





More to come!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 29, 2006)

Picstories rule. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jason (Jul 29, 2006)

WTF? was david driving his new car in indy for??


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 29, 2006)

That's great dude! I didn't realize Rob played a 7? Well,,,shit he's now been elevated from cool, to very cool status.

~A


----------



## Leon (Jul 29, 2006)

ok, i updated the picstory 
thanks for the pics, Kevan!

...and a word on the BAL-7... WOW. i've never played a more comfortable 7 string in my life.

BAL-7 > JP7 > Kevan's CST > my RG7621 > *


----------



## Kevan (Jul 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> BAL-7 > JP7 > Kevan's CST > my RG7621 > *


Damn! the BAL-7 over my CST? That hurts. 
I guess it's not *that* painful; I did design the BAL-7 after all.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> time to spice it up.


 Nice choice. 


Leon said:


> as payment for my services, i played the BAL-7, Rob's fucking sweet LACS 7.


That guitar is beautiful. You are very lucky to have played it. Did Dave Weiner have his blue Strat style 7 there? Great picstory, Leon! Looks like a great time, Dave Weiner and Rob Balducci are awesome too.


----------



## Ken (Jul 29, 2006)

The BAL-7 is a magnificent piece. I played it at Jemfest 2000 in Vegas. Kevan, isn't that when Nishida gave it to Balducci (sounds better than "isn't that when Rob gave it to Rob )?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 29, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Did Dave Weiner have his blue Strat style 7 there?


For this tour, Dave only brought the orange-burst and red-burst guitars.
I don't have any front shots of the two, but I did get a nice Tremol-No promo shot of the backs:
http://www.tremol-no.com/images/woodblock/nightofpureguitar2/P1010170.JPG
They both look and play wonderfully.


Ken Burtch said:


> The BAL-7 is a magnificent piece. I played it at Jemfest 2000 in Vegas. Kevan, isn't that when Nishida gave it to Balducci (sounds better than "isn't that when Rob gave it to Rob )?


Confirmed.


----------

